# bolens 1704/ snowblower



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi,
I have a bolens 1704(1988) with a front mounted gardenway snow blower.
One of the gears on the main shaft of the snow blower is getting stripped and needs replacing. any suggestions on where to get gardenway parts?
steve


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

troybilt would be the place to search under for bolens. Then find a dealer like where I work to order them.


----------

